# tourney weigh in bags/ culling system



## jwardy21 (Feb 27, 2009)

This will be my first year fishing bass tournaments. Therefore, I'm looking for good weigh in bags and efficient culling system. For those of you that have done this do you suggest anything so I don't buy something that is a waste of money. I saw on basspro.com that a lot of guys had problems with the bags leaking. With the culling system, do I go with the one that looks like a stringer clip or just small clip that goes on the fish's mouth. Does it matter. Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated!!!!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Welcome to the most addicting sport on Earth!

Regarding the weigh-bag, just get the standard black Bass Pro bag. They are cheap and fairly durable. Should last you a couple of seasons.

For the culling system, there are several good systems out there. My one recommendation is that you get a through-lip clip (one that penetrates the mouth) as opposed to the ones that simply clip onto the jaw. The clips that attach directly to the jaw often fall off when reaching for the fish or while they are banging around in the live-well.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

I second everything that's stated above. Our system isn't "through mouth" and the fish shake the floats off constantly.


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

Make sure your culling system has floats on them................... I have four I never get to use.lol


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

BPS has a decent culling system with floats. The culling bags leak because they get set on the ground, dragged, folded over and over, etc. I've gone through a couple bags already, probably go through more (i hope).


----------



## jwardy21 (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys...Looks like I will be making a trip south to Bass Pro sometime within the next month!


----------



## BrianC (May 3, 2004)

Previous posters have it right - I definitely wouldn't go all out on a bag - even the expensive ones can start leaking quickly. I haven't found one yet that held up for any length of time. You'd be better off buying 5 cheap bags.

For culling I have used several but really like the Extra-Edge set where you can dial the weight right on the cull rope itself. I think Ardent has now "borrowed" the concept and is making something similar. The main benefit I have found with them is that it saves having to write the numbers down, which is especially benefical when it's raining! They clip all the way through which is a must because, as previously mentioned, the clip on style always seem come off in the well.

Good luck in the upcoming season - you're undoubtedly going to love it.


----------



## hoytshooter (Apr 7, 2009)

make your culling system yourself. wood ball or foam bobber decoy cord clear tubing and plastic hook from stringer used to make them alot for guys and had about 5 bucks in a set of 7


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Check some of these items out...

http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/catpage-ACCWEIGHT.html

I prefer the Ardent Smart Cull and when you tag the fish, hook them through the bottom of the jaw in the tough,thick meat next to the tongue.

Another good one is the Quik-Cull. These use a large plastic clip that attaches to the jaw bone and trust me, if put on right, they WILL NOT come off. The clip is twice the size of the metal Cullmrite clips. My partner and I have used these for years. We switched to the Ardent because of the weight display.

http://quik-cull.com/





.


----------

